# Segmented pen



## Lou Currier (Oct 19, 2017)

finished this pen this week. Palm and spectraply segments separated with copper on a Sierra kit.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 19, 2017)

Glad to see you back in the shop @Lou Currier ! Hope the back is holding up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 19, 2017)

What's up with the thumbnail size picture? How's a guy 'sposed to see how purty it is?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 19, 2017)

There!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 19, 2017)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Glad to see you back in the shop @Lou Currier ! Hope the back is holding up.



Can only do about 10 minutes and then I am done  Surgery is scheduled for December 8th.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2017)

Looks good Lou....is that a gatspy grand?


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 19, 2017)

Now that is just down right sexy Lou!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 19, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks good Lou....is that a gatspy grand?



Not sure...was sold as a Sierra but I have my doubts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 20, 2017)

Impressive! Really like it! Chuck


----------



## Tony (Oct 20, 2017)

Really cool Lou, good to see you back at it. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks Tony...trying to do what I can when I can. The small things aren't too bad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 20, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Not sure...was sold as a Sierra but I have my doubts



Looks great either way -- I believe it is a Sierra, from memory the Gatsby has the "double bead" hardware at both ends of the barrel, that engraved-diamond pattern centerband is the same as the Sierra. I suppose some other clones (or close clones) might be using it also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 20, 2017)

Nicely done! I usually don’t care for the copper kits, but that looks really, really good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CWS (Oct 20, 2017)

Awesome Lou. Glad things are getting better with the back. When you think it is all better, wait another month.


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 20, 2017)

CWS said:


> Awesome Lou. Glad things are getting better with the back. When you think it is all better, wait another month.



Curt, not getting better, just some days are more tolerable than others and I make the most of them...today is not one of those days.


----------



## CWS (Oct 20, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Curt, not getting better, just some days are more tolerable than others and I make the most of them...today is not one of those days.


I feel for you Lou. My back is not good but I am getting by most days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 21, 2017)

Classy looking writing instrument.
Nicely  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 22, 2017)

rdabpenman said:


> Classy looking writing instrument.
> Nicely  done.
> 
> Les



Coming from a man who does work like you do Les, that's a real compliment.
I'll add mine to the mix as well. Nice pen. I love those copper finish pens.
Well made, my friend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Nov 1, 2017)

Nicely done, I like your choice of materials, good combination. 

Speaking from experience ......... delay the back surgery as long as possible ...... once you start it'll be never-ending ...........

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 1, 2017)

@Jerry B too late...started the never ending process about 7 years ago so I know what you mean...the last one was a failed fusion.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------

